# Are these good bits?



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

I was going to buy a 3pc cabinet bit set from Super Carbide on eBay. I noticed that they don't have back cutters on the panel raising bit. If you don't have a back cutter, how can you get a 3/4" panel to fit into the stile slot? Will I need a back cutter?

Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Timberline said:


> I was going to buy a 3pc cabinet bit set from Super Carbide on eBay. I noticed that they don't have back cutters on the panel raising bit. If you don't have a back cutter, how can you get a 3/4" panel to fit into the stile slot? Will I need a back cutter?
> 
> Thanks


He doesn't have a great selection but he does have backcutter bits:
3pc 12° w/Backcutter Panel & Class R&S Router Bit Set - eBay (item 140448172696 end time Sep-08-10 18:07:26 PDT)

As far as whether or not they are good bits, yes, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have bought some of his bits and they work fine. Good deals as well! Fast shipping too!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Christopher


You can buy a back cutter bit but a slot cutter/rabbet bit will work just fine for the job..

I used a slot cutter on the panel below..just a quick extra step to do..

Undercutter Bit #8679
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raised_panel_router_bits2.html

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...45288-mitered-raised-panel-doors-100_1867.jpg

=======..



Timberline said:


> I was going to buy a 3pc cabinet bit set from Super Carbide on eBay. I noticed that they don't have back cutters on the panel raising bit. If you don't have a back cutter, how can you get a 3/4" panel to fit into the stile slot? Will I need a back cutter?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

I bought a couple of his bits the other day including freight they were less than half price including freight of what I would have paid if I bought them in Australia and they only took 9 days to arrive. Bought a bit from a place here in Australia and it took 7 days to travel less than 400 miles (576 Km). 
Very impressed with the service and the bits.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I personally prefer without the back cutter on the bit. Since the bit is so large, I prefer to make it the panel in multiple pass with raising the bit each pass. The back cutter would seem to get in the way of that. 

You can use a rabbetting bit as earlier suggested, or use 5/8" inch thick stock.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

NiceG316 said:


> I personally prefer without the back cutter on the bit. Since the bit is so large, I prefer to make it the panel in multiple pass with raising the bit each pass. The back cutter would seem to get in the way of that.
> 
> You can use a rabbetting bit as earlier suggested, or use 5/8" inch thick stock.


You can use the panel bit & mutiple passes with backcutter to save an extra step & time. Instead of making multiple passes by increasing the height of the bit, you set the height & move the fence back with each pass till you reach full depth. Your parts are machined with outside face down on the table. All door parts will come out flush with each other. I use only bits with backcutter as it flushes my raised center panel with face of door automatically in one operation & setup.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

Just a note ,,the back cutter is safety device more or less,,the bit is always trying the lift the stock off the table top and the back cutter is holding it down more or less..no need for hold down device using a back cutter in place... 

Plus if you want to go the next step put a bigger bearing ( 1 1/4" OD) on the panel cutter bit with the back cutter it makes real safe to use the bit..

see bit set below for the bigger bearing in place.
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/3-Pc-Cove-Raised-Panel-Set/productinfo/03001/

======



NiceG316 said:


> I personally prefer without the back cutter on the bit. Since the bit is so large, I prefer to make it the panel in multiple pass with raising the bit each pass. The back cutter would seem to get in the way of that.
> 
> You can use a rabbetting bit as earlier suggested, or use 5/8" inch thick stock.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Jeeze, BJ... Sending him (or at least *me*) off to Sommerfeld is like leading a lamb to the slaughter!! Nothing like *another* rack of lamb... er, another set of bits! <g>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

hahahahahaha all you need to do is buy the bigger bearings for your set... I think they are about 4.oo bucks ea. or less...


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Bearing-1-1_4OD-8mm-ID5mm-T/productinfo/HC318DZZ/

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Bearing-1-5_32OD-8mmID7mmT/productinfo/HC293DZZ/
=======



BigJimAK said:


> Jeeze, BJ... Sending him (or at least *me*) off to Sommerfeld is like leading a lamb to the slaughter!! Nothing like *another* rack of lamb... er, another set of bits! <g>


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the info everyone. After hearing about how it holds the piece down, I was thinking about going with the back cutter. But being that I only have a PC 690 and already have a Freud rabbeting bit and a Bosch 2 wing slot cutter set, it would probably be a better idea to go without the back cutter. Any thoughts on this?
Thanks


----------

